# 1963 Stingray



## 1970_LEMON_PEEL (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm new to The Cabe and wanted to share the latest addition to my collection.




An October 1963 1/2 Schwinn stingray with gold California drag chute and Bronco wheelie bar.



I put new wheels on the Bronco because the old ones were NOS so i didn't want to screw them up. It's a wheelie machine!



It's all original minus the front tire but i found one on Ebay that i'm gonna get.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 20, 2016)

oh hell yeah! fine ride! welcome to the CABE!


----------



## stoney (Apr 20, 2016)

I am diggin that. Hot rod, yes! I never saw a red early seat.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 20, 2016)

Cool Whee....lie bar.  Nice ride altogether....welcome to the CABE family!


----------



## Sambikeman (Apr 20, 2016)

............ LOOKS GREAT ............


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 21, 2016)

AWESOME! Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 21, 2016)

That's sick!


----------



## dave429 (Apr 21, 2016)

Welcome! Great accessories, cool bike!


----------



## harpon (May 2, 2016)

Hey I had one of those wheelie bars- a whammo- on my first bike- a JC Higgins 20" middleweight later converted to a "Sting ray" in 1964.  I could easily get the wheelie up, but until I had the "training wheels" wheelie bar, couldn't keep it up. Gotta have smooth pavement for the small wheels though.

It was red like this Schwinn, but had the plain white banana seat first available as a add on- and the rear wide Knobby tire we looked for all over town.  The Slik tires came out a year or two later, and the bars started to get more sweep at the grips, and the sissy bars started to grow in the back- even had headrests finally.


----------

